# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  California's Super Hybrid Salamander Dilemma

## n321

California's Super Hybrid Salamander Dilemma

We had a discussion about this very topic in my Philosophy of Environmental Ethics class. There are people who will argue against certain forms of conservation, because it's hard sometimes to classify what you are really trying to protect (i.e. are you trying to preserve the integrity of natural processes, or are you trying to freeze evolution at it's present state?)...kind of an interesting argument, as nature is in a constant state of flux (although maintaining a dynamic equilibrium). I'd be interested what others think about this...

----------


## Randy

id say stop tree hugging and let nature take its course

----------

